# Woodworking in America 2008



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*Day 0.5*

It's 1994 or 95. (Or so, I can't actually remember.) I'm living in Jessamine County, Kentucky, working in the campus library as I finish my master's degree, when one of my computer-savvy friends mentions a fairly new "listserv" that he has run across, called the "Old Tools Listerv." Of course, I've been a woodworker since I was a kid, so I have to check this out. Before long, my vehicle is sporting a bumper sticker that declares, "There's no tool like an old tool." I'm running all over central Kentucky hunting old rusty hand planes. I'm on the internet using terms like "Normite" and "St. Roy," referring to special tools as "crispy," and turning out wooden projects as a "Neanderwoodworker." Hi, my name is Mack, and I'm a Galoot. ("Hi, Mack…")

Well over a decade later, and I'm listening to the whine of a Ford diesel as my wife and I soak in the beauty of a rich central Kentucky autumn; there is still enough color in the trees to take your breath away. I'm a little bleary-eyed for the memories flooding back, I had forgotten how much I loved this area of the world and how much fun I had had here. And we were both anticipating how much fun this event is going to be.

We found our hotel, got checked in, and decided to brave the campus of Berea College. I've been to Berea before, and had an idea of where the Boone Tavern was, and Warren May's shop/showroom is (www.warrenamay.com) so I'm feeling like it's homecoming (almost) for me. We find the alumni building, and register easily. There's a slight mix-up in Liz's registration for the big Welcome Event, but the efficient WIA staff quickly and cheerfully fix that. (These are GREAT folks, my friends. WIA needs to give them all raises.) We take our name badges and info, turn around, and there's a woodworking bookstore being set up behind me, strategically placed to remind me of the tight budget I'm on. I think that reminder might be a VERY good thing.

After snagging a free copy of Woodworking Magazine I glance around and spot, lurking against a wall deeply involved in his copy of said magazine is Matt Vanderlist… Lumberjock and podcaster extraordinaire. We both use a strange internet program called "Twitter" which lets you post one-sentence blogs throughout the day, so we strike up a conversation that sounds like old friends meeting in person for the first time. That's because we are. Soon there's a circle growing that includes us and a number of other woodworkers and woodworking podcasters and "Twitter crowd" that are connecting. My wife is thinking this sounds like "White Christmas" when all the old Army buddies are getting together on the train platform. And then two things happen in such rapid succession it's hard to tell where one began and the other left off.

Chris Schwartz sees Matt and greets him. Geez… I know someone who knows someone important! And right after that, we notice that Chris is with Roy Underhill… I'm removing my hat because St. Roy is in the area! And then I realize two things: I know someone who knows someone who knows someone that EVERYONE knows from TV, and that everyone here is going to be just as cool-we are all WOODWORKERS! This is going to be a tres cool, bonerific, crispy, shameless-shill weekend. I'm proud to be a Galoot!


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 0.5*
> 
> It's 1994 or 95. (Or so, I can't actually remember.) I'm living in Jessamine County, Kentucky, working in the campus library as I finish my master's degree, when one of my computer-savvy friends mentions a fairly new "listserv" that he has run across, called the "Old Tools Listerv." Of course, I've been a woodworker since I was a kid, so I have to check this out. Before long, my vehicle is sporting a bumper sticker that declares, "There's no tool like an old tool." I'm running all over central Kentucky hunting old rusty hand planes. I'm on the internet using terms like "Normite" and "St. Roy," referring to special tools as "crispy," and turning out wooden projects as a "Neanderwoodworker." Hi, my name is Mack, and I'm a Galoot. ("Hi, Mack…")
> 
> ...


Ah, what a great write-up. Keep 'em comin', Mack!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 0.5*
> 
> It's 1994 or 95. (Or so, I can't actually remember.) I'm living in Jessamine County, Kentucky, working in the campus library as I finish my master's degree, when one of my computer-savvy friends mentions a fairly new "listserv" that he has run across, called the "Old Tools Listerv." Of course, I've been a woodworker since I was a kid, so I have to check this out. Before long, my vehicle is sporting a bumper sticker that declares, "There's no tool like an old tool." I'm running all over central Kentucky hunting old rusty hand planes. I'm on the internet using terms like "Normite" and "St. Roy," referring to special tools as "crispy," and turning out wooden projects as a "Neanderwoodworker." Hi, my name is Mack, and I'm a Galoot. ("Hi, Mack…")
> 
> ...


Oh man, that sounds like a field day! If Marks, Spagnuolo and Stowe showed up I'd plotz where I stood!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 0.5*
> 
> It's 1994 or 95. (Or so, I can't actually remember.) I'm living in Jessamine County, Kentucky, working in the campus library as I finish my master's degree, when one of my computer-savvy friends mentions a fairly new "listserv" that he has run across, called the "Old Tools Listerv." Of course, I've been a woodworker since I was a kid, so I have to check this out. Before long, my vehicle is sporting a bumper sticker that declares, "There's no tool like an old tool." I'm running all over central Kentucky hunting old rusty hand planes. I'm on the internet using terms like "Normite" and "St. Roy," referring to special tools as "crispy," and turning out wooden projects as a "Neanderwoodworker." Hi, my name is Mack, and I'm a Galoot. ("Hi, Mack…")
> 
> ...


Hey Tex;

Could happen anywhere. It's kind of funny how, with most topics, eaves dropping is socially unacceptable behavior, but with woodworking, it's encouraged.

Go Figure!

Great write up.
Lee


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 0.5*
> 
> It's 1994 or 95. (Or so, I can't actually remember.) I'm living in Jessamine County, Kentucky, working in the campus library as I finish my master's degree, when one of my computer-savvy friends mentions a fairly new "listserv" that he has run across, called the "Old Tools Listerv." Of course, I've been a woodworker since I was a kid, so I have to check this out. Before long, my vehicle is sporting a bumper sticker that declares, "There's no tool like an old tool." I'm running all over central Kentucky hunting old rusty hand planes. I'm on the internet using terms like "Normite" and "St. Roy," referring to special tools as "crispy," and turning out wooden projects as a "Neanderwoodworker." Hi, my name is Mack, and I'm a Galoot. ("Hi, Mack…")
> 
> ...


I read your post with longing in my heart. I wish I could have made it there this year. Please keep posting for the the unlucky ones that couldn't make it.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 0.5*
> 
> It's 1994 or 95. (Or so, I can't actually remember.) I'm living in Jessamine County, Kentucky, working in the campus library as I finish my master's degree, when one of my computer-savvy friends mentions a fairly new "listserv" that he has run across, called the "Old Tools Listerv." Of course, I've been a woodworker since I was a kid, so I have to check this out. Before long, my vehicle is sporting a bumper sticker that declares, "There's no tool like an old tool." I'm running all over central Kentucky hunting old rusty hand planes. I'm on the internet using terms like "Normite" and "St. Roy," referring to special tools as "crispy," and turning out wooden projects as a "Neanderwoodworker." Hi, my name is Mack, and I'm a Galoot. ("Hi, Mack…")
> 
> ...


sounds like a great time


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 0.5*
> 
> It's 1994 or 95. (Or so, I can't actually remember.) I'm living in Jessamine County, Kentucky, working in the campus library as I finish my master's degree, when one of my computer-savvy friends mentions a fairly new "listserv" that he has run across, called the "Old Tools Listerv." Of course, I've been a woodworker since I was a kid, so I have to check this out. Before long, my vehicle is sporting a bumper sticker that declares, "There's no tool like an old tool." I'm running all over central Kentucky hunting old rusty hand planes. I'm on the internet using terms like "Normite" and "St. Roy," referring to special tools as "crispy," and turning out wooden projects as a "Neanderwoodworker." Hi, my name is Mack, and I'm a Galoot. ("Hi, Mack…")
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. Wish I could have worked the conference into my schedule but this post gives me a feel for the conference.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*Day 1, or Is This Heaven or Am I Just In Sensory Overload?*

Back in college when you had four classes in one day it was just another day. I guess that's why we send our kids to school while they are young. I don't feel young.

Here's the run-down of my day (mercifully all my classes were within two buildings very near each other.) My first session was on chair design with Brian Boggs. If you aren't familiar with Brian, you need to be. Find him here. Now, I've never really had any interest in chairs, knowing that they were something I was inevitably, eventually going to have to deal with. I also figured that they were extremely complicated. In so far as that last, I was right. Brian's enthusiasm spilled over as he offered us tips for good chair design based on his own experience of making more that 2500. I think I might be able to do this, after all (if I had too!)

My second session was one I had been looking forward to since the WIA was announced. It was Frank Klausz and Roy Underhill (St. Roy) offering opposing viewpoints on cutting pins first vs tails first when dovetailing. Neither of these men require any introduction, but both behind the workbench… way over-the-top! As you might guess, they are old friends, both highly skilled and highly regarded, both with very sharp wits, and with the hearts of teachers. I know you've seen St. Roy on the Woodwright's Shop, and Frank has many instructional videos out, including cutting a set of dovetails in 3 minutes, available on Popular Woodworking's website. This was intended to be a discussion of one approach compared to the other, but it didn't turn out that way. Talk started out comparing each approach in making standard dovetails, then moved to half-blind (Frank calls them "half-lapped") dovetails, and then into blind (or mitered) dovetails. At this point Roy mentioned that mitered dovetails could only be made by cutting pins first, and Frank immediately said, "How?" making Roy repeat "pins first." Roy was Frank's cameraman from then on! Roy demo'ed the very rare Passer Drill, a very unique tool used to make the mortises for the shaped brass escutcheons on try squares. Roy spent quite a bit of time running around behind the scenes pulling things out of boxes, arranging things for Frank, and doing things that I couldn't follow, so late in the program when he pulled a little metal cylinder from a box and then telescoped it to about 3" high, I wasn't surprised. He then pulled a second one out. I was puzzling what they were for until he pulled one of those really little bottles of liqueur out and poured a measure into each telescoping cup. Frank and he then toasted us. At another time in the session, they were both reflecting on the time that Frank visited the Woodwright's Shop. Frank complimented him by noting that this show does not do takes-it is shot real time. Roy's response was yes, he has 24 minutes and 27 seconds to get it right the first time. His tools are alcohol powered!! We laughed until our sides hurt.

Here are a few interesting comparisons. Roy works predominantly (or was supposed to be representing) the English style of dovetailing: precise layouts using folding rules, strict proportions (large width of pin 1/2 width of stock, small width of tail, 2x width of stock), pins with very narrow and almost feminine proportions, and laying out with marking knives. Frank works in a "continental" style: no marking, no jigs, who cares about the angle of the dovetails as long as they are pleasing. Just use a sharp pencil. Frank did say he loves the holdfast he borrowed from Roy.

After a great lunch visiting with Matt Vanderlist (what, you don't know who he is by now? Matt's Basement Workshop Podcast?) which we laughed and joked all the way through, I attended Frank Klausz' Advanced Dovetail Techniques seminar. There we watched Frank cut full blind (err… mitered) dovetails, talking and teaching the entire time he was working. "You have time to set up particular dovetail jig to make project if you are hobbiest. If you vish to be paid for verk, you make drawer in 20 minutes, you have 6 drawers to dovetail, you pick up dovetail saw and chisel. No time to play vis jigs." And on sharpening: "Best jigs you have is hands." Dagnabit… he's absolutely right. Here are some more write-me-downs: Frank is holding up the new Lie-Nielsen fishtail chisel, used for cleaning out dovetails. He's holding it delicately, talking about buying good tools, and says, "These are my jewelry." And then with raised eyebrows he quickly follows it with, "Because I deserve it!" "A tool is only expensive if it is cheaply made and doesn't work, and will ruin your work." Here's the biggest one for me, the one I take to heart and ponder for a while. "Proper design, proper materials, proper joinery, and proper finishing makes classic furniture. We are making furniture not for our children, but for our children's children." I'm still pondering that.

My final session for the day was a panel "moderated" by Chris Schwartz and consisting of Joel Moskowitz of Gramercy Tools, and Mike Wenzloff of Wenzloff & Sons Saws. I got the distinct impression that Mike and Joel had… different approaches to their work. It was interesting to hear the varied opinions. Mike did offer a brief tutorial called "knocking the set out" of a saw that was over-set. I was also impressed with the fact that Chris started out the session by noting that Pete Taran and Patrick Leach reversed the downward-spiraling trend of the western saw when they formed the partnership of Independence Tools. Their saws were the finest made in America, and the tooling was sold to Tom Lie-Nielsen. Those saws are LN's dovetail and carcase saws. What's profound and personal about this is that I'm acquainted with both Pete and Patrick from the Old Tools Listserve, previously mentioned, and for the third time today I have heard that my IT saws with matching serial numbers are classics. What foresight I had, eh? I guess I'd better practice some more.

Liz and I did attend the Friday Evening Welcome Reception (a carry-over from last night because they couldn't fit everybody into the room at the Boone Tavern,) and got to rub elbows with Adam Cherubini, St. Roy, The Schwartz, Mike Dunbar, Matt Vanderlist…

And tomorrow I do it again! Wooohoooo!!


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 1, or Is This Heaven or Am I Just In Sensory Overload?*
> 
> Back in college when you had four classes in one day it was just another day. I guess that's why we send our kids to school while they are young. I don't feel young.
> 
> ...


I live up the road from Berea.
I visit that magic town often.
Berea is truly a bucolic concentration of skilled artisans, using wood or any other media.

While you are there, stop by Warren May's shop just down the street from the Boone Tavern.
Warren makes dulcimers,the native musical instrument of our Commonwealth.
He also makes fine hand crafted furniture that sings with the joy of his musical talents.

Visit the Artisan Center on the outskirts of town and drink in the rich craft heritage of Kentucky.
You'll see Mike Angel rocking chairs or masterful willow furniture made by Ron Owens.

The true value of craft is for the maker is to show beauty in that which is useful.
Berea, Kentucky is a beautiful place.
The organizers of this event have chosen a perfect venue.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 1, or Is This Heaven or Am I Just In Sensory Overload?*
> 
> Back in college when you had four classes in one day it was just another day. I guess that's why we send our kids to school while they are young. I don't feel young.
> 
> ...


Drat!! I'll be driving past Berea tomorrow evening (Sunday 11/16) and will miss it all.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 1, or Is This Heaven or Am I Just In Sensory Overload?*
> 
> Back in college when you had four classes in one day it was just another day. I guess that's why we send our kids to school while they are young. I don't feel young.
> 
> ...


an excellent write-up! Thank you.

the "children's children" comment reminds me of the Native belief that we are and need to behave as the ancestors of the next 7 generations.

I'm looking forward to reading more about your experience


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 1, or Is This Heaven or Am I Just In Sensory Overload?*
> 
> Back in college when you had four classes in one day it was just another day. I guess that's why we send our kids to school while they are young. I don't feel young.
> 
> ...


I'm jealous!!!


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 1, or Is This Heaven or Am I Just In Sensory Overload?*
> 
> Back in college when you had four classes in one day it was just another day. I guess that's why we send our kids to school while they are young. I don't feel young.
> 
> ...


Oh man that sounds like fun!

I guess now we know why St. Roy requires so many band aids.

Thanks for taking the time and spending your talent to write this up so eloquently.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 1, or Is This Heaven or Am I Just In Sensory Overload?*
> 
> Back in college when you had four classes in one day it was just another day. I guess that's why we send our kids to school while they are young. I don't feel young.
> 
> ...


What a day!

Lee


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 1, or Is This Heaven or Am I Just In Sensory Overload?*
> 
> Back in college when you had four classes in one day it was just another day. I guess that's why we send our kids to school while they are young. I don't feel young.
> 
> ...


Dang, Mack. I'm drooling. I was unaware of both the conference and Berea as a locality of interest to artisans. Now I'll add it to the list of must visit towns (Ft. Bragg, Seattle, Excelsior Springs, Asheville…)


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 1, or Is This Heaven or Am I Just In Sensory Overload?*
> 
> Back in college when you had four classes in one day it was just another day. I guess that's why we send our kids to school while they are young. I don't feel young.
> 
> ...


Crap - I am jealous!


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 1, or Is This Heaven or Am I Just In Sensory Overload?*
> 
> Back in college when you had four classes in one day it was just another day. I guess that's why we send our kids to school while they are young. I don't feel young.
> 
> ...


Wish I was there. * ;-)*


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 1, or Is This Heaven or Am I Just In Sensory Overload?*
> 
> Back in college when you had four classes in one day it was just another day. I guess that's why we send our kids to school while they are young. I don't feel young.
> 
> ...


Mack,
It breaks my heart to know that I was supposed to be there and couldn't make it at the 11th hour. Thank you so much for keeping us in the loop. Your witty prose makes me feel as if I was there with you as originally planned.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*Woodworkers are Strange People.*

You can take the title different ways, but I have a specific "way" in mind. Over the last couple of days, I have rubbed elbows with (in no particular order) Adam Cherubini, Chris "The Schwartz" Schwartz, Roy "St. Roy" Underhill, Frank Klausz, Brian Boggs, Mike Dunbar, Robin Lee, Thomas Lie-Nielsen, Joel Moskewitz, Mike Wenzloff, Clarence Blanchard, Glen Huey, Robert Lang, John Economaki… the list could go on. I'm not dropping names here. I want you to understand the caliber of people giving presentations, demonstrating their products, and offering their knowledge. In some industries this would predictably be enough for significant competition of its own. In our community, it makes for great camaraderie. I had the opportunity to speak with each of the names above, some at length. Why would any of these individuals need to talk to me? They don't of course, and yet a number of them earnestly desired to speak at length with me. How cool is that? I continue to assert that woodworkers of their very essence tend to be the nicest people as a group and as individuals, always ready to teach or to learn equally, and certainly share always.

This morning I had the chance to hear a presentation by Adam Cherubini on Western chisels, particularly those of Moxon's period and slightly later, up to perhaps our revolution. Adam has found evidence that the Galoot of the period, of English/Colonial persuasion, would startlingly position a chisel over two fingers of the left hand (they were all right handed then, weren't they?) and under the other two fingers, steady the chisel with the right hand, and provide forward thrust with the inner part of the shoulder just below the clavicle. He also made an interesting case for having a chisel handle that tapers from narrow at the metal to wide at the top-providing you with a better grip.

Next up was my first hand's on clinic: chopping mortises with Frank Klausz. Frank was, as usual a very clear and effective educator in communicating his way of chopping mortises. I've made probably hundreds of mortises and tenons, many of them by hand. My usual MO is to bore them out and pare them with chisels until they are cleaned up. Part of my reason for doing so is that I do not own a set of mortising chisels, and until this morning I never wanted to subject my Sorby's to chopping. I was sort of on the hook, however, and realized I was starting from behind as we all tried to implement Frank's teaching. Knowing that I was pretty severly handicapped by my equipment choices, I wailed like crazy until my hands hurt and my back hurt and I had to complementary mortises chiseled on my "table leg" (poplar blank.) Then, using my crispy Independence Tools saw (predecessor to the LN saws,) I did a pretty fair job of cutting out the tenon. I fitted them with just a slight cheek paring, and then realized I didn't leave any reveal on the leg. Sigh. I didn't let Frank see the final.

Over lunch, I had the opportunity to sit with Craig Stevens of the Woodworkers Resource and to meet and talk with Robin Lee of Lee Valley Tools. Robin and I were able to compare notes on racing sailboats on Lake Ontario.

I've noticed that woodworkers tend to have well-defined senses of humor. My first stop this afternoon was supposed to be a comparison of Frank Klausz, Mike Dunbar, and Roy Underhill's personal methods for cutting mortise and tenons. I say "was supposed to." We got one of Frank's immaculately logical and carefully didactic instructions on how to properly cut this joint at the top of a table leg which is joined by two skirts. Mike showed us how to bore and pare a mortise using a variety of bits-auger, spoon, and center. Roy showed us the besengue, talked about the history of certain tools, and usual antics. The thing is, the other two joined in the mirth with their keen wits, and once again my sides hurt. I think I'm so fatigued because we've spent our entire trip laughing.

From there, I attended another hands-on clinic offered by Adam Cherubini and Roy Underhill. Once again, despite his indefatigable knowledge, St. Roy deferred to Cherubini. Our task was to implement the chisel holding techniques of the colonial joiner. One of the biggest learning points: make sure your bench is situated at the right height for you. My bench was not.

This evening we were treated to a Barbecue supper which was very good. Topping it off were words from Steve Shaughnessy (Publisher of Popular Woodworking,) Chris Schwartz, Thomas Lie-Nielsen, Robin Lee, and the keynote speaker, Roy Underhill. Roy had us all rolling in the aisles with laughter from stories of historical truth to fantastic fiction (YOU look up the Appalachian Hoop Snake.) He topped it all off with a letter from a disgruntled Grandmother he is supposed to have received chiding him for not wearing his safety glasses and taking proper safety precautions while handplaning. You know how this letter went… it started out very politely, thanking her for her kind letter, and wound up with suggesting that she and her fictional grandson Timmy watch that guy who comes on TV after him "where the only thing not electric in his shop is his personality!" Roy finished with a Charismatic Preacher imitation calling each of us to police the young and raise the moral standards of woodworking; "'Own a skil saw? Spend a month in jail!" on every 7-11 and Quick Pantry in the country!" He finished with a shout, "LET'S TAKE A BITE OUT OF NORM!"

Amen, Brother, Preach it. Well, he OUGHT to preach it… he's St. Roy!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Woodworkers are Strange People.*
> 
> You can take the title different ways, but I have a specific "way" in mind. Over the last couple of days, I have rubbed elbows with (in no particular order) Adam Cherubini, Chris "The Schwartz" Schwartz, Roy "St. Roy" Underhill, Frank Klausz, Brian Boggs, Mike Dunbar, Robin Lee, Thomas Lie-Nielsen, Joel Moskewitz, Mike Wenzloff, Clarence Blanchard, Glen Huey, Robert Lang, John Economaki… the list could go on. I'm not dropping names here. I want you to understand the caliber of people giving presentations, demonstrating their products, and offering their knowledge. In some industries this would predictably be enough for significant competition of its own. In our community, it makes for great camaraderie. I had the opportunity to speak with each of the names above, some at length. Why would any of these individuals need to talk to me? They don't of course, and yet a number of them earnestly desired to speak at length with me. How cool is that? I continue to assert that woodworkers of their very essence tend to be the nicest people as a group and as individuals, always ready to teach or to learn equally, and certainly share always.
> 
> ...


Hi Tex;

I have to ask. Are you a writer by day, or does it come naturally to you?

Your postings are very well written, and enjoyable to read.

Nice job, and sounds like a great time.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Woodworkers are Strange People.*
> 
> You can take the title different ways, but I have a specific "way" in mind. Over the last couple of days, I have rubbed elbows with (in no particular order) Adam Cherubini, Chris "The Schwartz" Schwartz, Roy "St. Roy" Underhill, Frank Klausz, Brian Boggs, Mike Dunbar, Robin Lee, Thomas Lie-Nielsen, Joel Moskewitz, Mike Wenzloff, Clarence Blanchard, Glen Huey, Robert Lang, John Economaki… the list could go on. I'm not dropping names here. I want you to understand the caliber of people giving presentations, demonstrating their products, and offering their knowledge. In some industries this would predictably be enough for significant competition of its own. In our community, it makes for great camaraderie. I had the opportunity to speak with each of the names above, some at length. Why would any of these individuals need to talk to me? They don't of course, and yet a number of them earnestly desired to speak at length with me. How cool is that? I continue to assert that woodworkers of their very essence tend to be the nicest people as a group and as individuals, always ready to teach or to learn equally, and certainly share always.
> 
> ...


another lovely read! I agree with Lee. 
Nice job.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Woodworkers are Strange People.*
> 
> You can take the title different ways, but I have a specific "way" in mind. Over the last couple of days, I have rubbed elbows with (in no particular order) Adam Cherubini, Chris "The Schwartz" Schwartz, Roy "St. Roy" Underhill, Frank Klausz, Brian Boggs, Mike Dunbar, Robin Lee, Thomas Lie-Nielsen, Joel Moskewitz, Mike Wenzloff, Clarence Blanchard, Glen Huey, Robert Lang, John Economaki… the list could go on. I'm not dropping names here. I want you to understand the caliber of people giving presentations, demonstrating their products, and offering their knowledge. In some industries this would predictably be enough for significant competition of its own. In our community, it makes for great camaraderie. I had the opportunity to speak with each of the names above, some at length. Why would any of these individuals need to talk to me? They don't of course, and yet a number of them earnestly desired to speak at length with me. How cool is that? I continue to assert that woodworkers of their very essence tend to be the nicest people as a group and as individuals, always ready to teach or to learn equally, and certainly share always.
> 
> ...


Mack-
I agree with Lee. You're quite good with a phrase. This has been a fun and informative series. Does this conference occur yearly? I'd love to pencil it in for the future.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Woodworkers are Strange People.*
> 
> You can take the title different ways, but I have a specific "way" in mind. Over the last couple of days, I have rubbed elbows with (in no particular order) Adam Cherubini, Chris "The Schwartz" Schwartz, Roy "St. Roy" Underhill, Frank Klausz, Brian Boggs, Mike Dunbar, Robin Lee, Thomas Lie-Nielsen, Joel Moskewitz, Mike Wenzloff, Clarence Blanchard, Glen Huey, Robert Lang, John Economaki… the list could go on. I'm not dropping names here. I want you to understand the caliber of people giving presentations, demonstrating their products, and offering their knowledge. In some industries this would predictably be enough for significant competition of its own. In our community, it makes for great camaraderie. I had the opportunity to speak with each of the names above, some at length. Why would any of these individuals need to talk to me? They don't of course, and yet a number of them earnestly desired to speak at length with me. How cool is that? I continue to assert that woodworkers of their very essence tend to be the nicest people as a group and as individuals, always ready to teach or to learn equally, and certainly share always.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the wonderful compliments! (Blush!) Douglas-this was the "First Annual." Go to their website and get on their mailing list.


----------



## MelvinKey (Jan 31, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Woodworkers are Strange People.*
> 
> You can take the title different ways, but I have a specific "way" in mind. Over the last couple of days, I have rubbed elbows with (in no particular order) Adam Cherubini, Chris "The Schwartz" Schwartz, Roy "St. Roy" Underhill, Frank Klausz, Brian Boggs, Mike Dunbar, Robin Lee, Thomas Lie-Nielsen, Joel Moskewitz, Mike Wenzloff, Clarence Blanchard, Glen Huey, Robert Lang, John Economaki… the list could go on. I'm not dropping names here. I want you to understand the caliber of people giving presentations, demonstrating their products, and offering their knowledge. In some industries this would predictably be enough for significant competition of its own. In our community, it makes for great camaraderie. I had the opportunity to speak with each of the names above, some at length. Why would any of these individuals need to talk to me? They don't of course, and yet a number of them earnestly desired to speak at length with me. How cool is that? I continue to assert that woodworkers of their very essence tend to be the nicest people as a group and as individuals, always ready to teach or to learn equally, and certainly share always.
> 
> ...


Tex- I love your writing. It is completely satisfying. I make it a point to look up the definition of any word I don't know. I only had to look up two words in this article. However, I was unable to define besengue. Could you help out an old guy who is still learning with the meaning intended in your blog.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Woodworkers are Strange People.*
> 
> You can take the title different ways, but I have a specific "way" in mind. Over the last couple of days, I have rubbed elbows with (in no particular order) Adam Cherubini, Chris "The Schwartz" Schwartz, Roy "St. Roy" Underhill, Frank Klausz, Brian Boggs, Mike Dunbar, Robin Lee, Thomas Lie-Nielsen, Joel Moskewitz, Mike Wenzloff, Clarence Blanchard, Glen Huey, Robert Lang, John Economaki… the list could go on. I'm not dropping names here. I want you to understand the caliber of people giving presentations, demonstrating their products, and offering their knowledge. In some industries this would predictably be enough for significant competition of its own. In our community, it makes for great camaraderie. I had the opportunity to speak with each of the names above, some at length. Why would any of these individuals need to talk to me? They don't of course, and yet a number of them earnestly desired to speak at length with me. How cool is that? I continue to assert that woodworkers of their very essence tend to be the nicest people as a group and as individuals, always ready to teach or to learn equally, and certainly share always.
> 
> ...


Hey MelvinKey -

You'll have a hard time finding "Besengue" in any dictionary; even the exhaustive Salaman's Dictionary of Woodworking Tools neglects this strange piece of old iron. I know about it only through an entire episode of The Woodwrights Shop that St. Roy devoted to this French concoction. It is a piece of forged iron about 3-1/2' long or so, one end shaped to look like a large mortising chisel on steroids, the other end carefully sharpened to something like a 2" paring chisel, and with a hollow iron handle about 1/2 way down the shaft. Apparently it is used for chopping mortises in French timber-framed buildings.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*Day 3, or like the song says, Is It Over Already?*

This is just like Christmas as a kid. Every day since early July you mark the calendar with hopeful anticipation (I want an Official Range Model Red Ryder BB gun with a compass in the stock and a thing that tells time!) and then you look around and realize you're sitting in a sea of wrapping paper and you wish this could go on forever.

My WIA day started with a hands-on clinic offered by Deneb Puchalski of Lie-Nielsen on, wait for it… wait for it… hand planing. Yes. Ooooo… Ahhhhh…

My bench-mate for the morning whipped out a crispy LN No.-7 and then a LN No.-4. One of the other guys brought a couple of shiny wooden planes he made himself (now, THERE'S a galoot!) and someone else had three of every plane Veritas ever made. I reached into my satchel and pulled out my old Stanley No.-4C (with a Hock blade) made in the early 1900's, my No.-5 made in the '50's, and my No.-8 made in the days of Moses. (Picture the Mommy on Oprah saying she wanted to take her kids to the park but was too fat to fit into the fence gate, lower lip quivering, the audience all "Awwing" their sympathy, and then cue schmaltzy organ music,) I had… plane envy. All this shiny ductile iron with racing stripes and hood scoops and chrome pipes…

I tried my bench-mate's No.-4. It made thin, wispy, hang-time shavings. Deneb talked about plane setup. Nothing here I hadn't heard before and read several times before, but all solid. Good tip in this one, though: Deneb keeps a 3×4x1/2" block of wood on his bench, set on edge against a stop, and takes a shaving off with the left side of his blade and then does the same with the right. If the shavings are equal, he then knows that his blade is set square to the plane sole. Good idea.

We had a discussion about plane techniques, how to straighten a cupped board, and then straighten one with twist (plane down the high spots to meet the low spots) and then smooth. Here's another important tip: when starting with rough cut stock, don't start with your No.-5's blade set rank but set at a normal height. If you only get a few little sawdust scrapings at first, it isn't because your blade is set wrong, it's because you're planing only the high spots, which is what you're supposed to do.

I used my humble No.-5 to flatten my board of evil green poplar (it's really last year's Halloween-candy bubble gum that Dad wouldn't even steal!) My 5 is such a cool workhorse. Nothing flashy about it, but kind of like my pickup, when I hook the horse trailer up to it, it pulls. The board started out with a crown, and in three minutes there was a pile of shavings at my feet and a rough but flat board in front of me. On to the jointer.

Now, I have the same reaction all the time. Folks look at that No.-8, look at me, look back at the plane, look at me… until I finally say, "Look. A plane in motion wants to stay in motion. A bigger plane likes to stay in motion more than a smaller plane." And then they say something like, "Yeah, well, it's getting that plane in motion that's the issue." It seems to be working for me, because in another three minutes I had a layer of even thinner shavings laying at my feet and a much smoother board in front of me. So then I picked up my smoother. A few STROKES and I had thin, wispy, hang-time shavings and a very smooth board, just as Ron Hock himself walks by and looks at my work (I'm sure he was impressed with my choice of stock.) I picked up one of my translucent shavings and showed it to him, told him that I had a Hock blade, and thanked him for such a fantastic product. I've discovered this weekend that tool makers are people too, because Ron's face noticeably relaxed when he realized I was appreciative of the product of his labors. Folks, let our New Old Tools manufacturers know you appreciate them when you do. Too soon, I was done and off to my last session.

This one was with The Schwartz on preventing tear-out. Now I've never had tear-out, and I realize you never have either, but I've heard of it happening from time to time, so it was worth hearing what Chris had to say. I took four pages of notes… I can't even begin to enumerate it all here, so I'll have to digest it over a little time. The highlight came when Chris related to teaching his very young daughter to read a board (I don't know if she can read a book, yet!) He used the analogy of one of Mommy's cats. The cats have fur, and if you pet the fur one way the cat purrs. If you pet the fur the opposite way, the cat bites. He then went over to the dry-erase board where he had drawn his guinea plank, and then added a cat's tail and a face like Disney's Cheshire Cat. Now, that's funny, I don't care who you are.

We had a lively and interesting discussion on means of preventing tear-out, including and in no particular order, skew angle, blade angle, chip-breaker placement, iron sharpness, gnarly-ness of the individual plank ("Those wood fibers have lived all their lives with their neighbors, and they don't want to move.") grain orientation, etc. I promise, I'll blog on the details after I've had some rest.

So, I've put my ghetto-shop-apron up for a couple of days. As I write this, my wife and I are hurtling down route 40 between Nashville and Memphis (I think, I haven't really been paying attention - we could be between Tucson and Phoenix.) And as of tomorrow, I'm going to start marking the calendar for next year.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 3, or like the song says, Is It Over Already?*
> 
> This is just like Christmas as a kid. Every day since early July you mark the calendar with hopeful anticipation (I want an Official Range Model Red Ryder BB gun with a compass in the stock and a thing that tells time!) and then you look around and realize you're sitting in a sea of wrapping paper and you wish this could go on forever.
> 
> ...


Hey kid careful with that #8, you'll shoot your eye out! HO HO HO! Safe travels to you both and see you next year.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 3, or like the song says, Is It Over Already?*
> 
> This is just like Christmas as a kid. Every day since early July you mark the calendar with hopeful anticipation (I want an Official Range Model Red Ryder BB gun with a compass in the stock and a thing that tells time!) and then you look around and realize you're sitting in a sea of wrapping paper and you wish this could go on forever.
> 
> ...


I wish they had made a #10. I especially appreciate all the time you took to write up the events at this gathering. There is no other way I could have attended. However, through your efforts, I was able to get a feel for it. Thanks again. By the way, my set of planes mirrors your own except my #7 is an old Craftsman(Sargent). I don't even have Hock irons in all of them yet. And, yeah, they make very whispy shavings.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 3, or like the song says, Is It Over Already?*
> 
> This is just like Christmas as a kid. Every day since early July you mark the calendar with hopeful anticipation (I want an Official Range Model Red Ryder BB gun with a compass in the stock and a thing that tells time!) and then you look around and realize you're sitting in a sea of wrapping paper and you wish this could go on forever.
> 
> ...


Hey Tex;

You did a great job with keeping us posted on the event.

It sure sounds like you had a great time, and got to teach those guy's a thing or two. lol

Those events do seem to go way too quick, don't they.

Again, great job with this, and I do believe if you are not a writer, you may have missed your calling.

Lee


----------



## Ampeater (Feb 21, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Day 3, or like the song says, Is It Over Already?*
> 
> This is just like Christmas as a kid. Every day since early July you mark the calendar with hopeful anticipation (I want an Official Range Model Red Ryder BB gun with a compass in the stock and a thing that tells time!) and then you look around and realize you're sitting in a sea of wrapping paper and you wish this could go on forever.
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed all 4 sections of your blog. I was also at the conference, but I signed up too late to get in on any of the 'hands on' sessions. I did attend the max of 10 sessions and enjoyed all of them. It appears that we were in some of the same sessions.

I agree that it was totally awesome meeting and talking to all of those great woodworkers and manufacturers.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*WIA Wrap-up*

I've had a couple of days now to rest up, process all that information, and try and heal from the sinus infection I picked up (when I lived in Kentucky, the sinus infection was how I was able to tell the seasons were changing!) I've been reflecting on the entire event, trying to figure out how I wanted to condense this huge volume of knowledge and impressions down into one blog, and it is not easy. Here are a few highlights of "Mack Goes to Berea:"

1. Woodworkers are extraordinarily nice people. Even the ones at the top who have the latitude (societal expectations?) to be snobs or condescending are neither. There is no Hollywood in woodworking, it seems. If you bump into Roy Underhill or Chris Schwartz or Frank Klausz (insert your favorite name here) in passing, the least you'll come away with is a smile. If you engage them in conversation, to a one they will listen to what you have to say and respond because they heard you. In terms of the not-so-famous, several times during the weekend I noticed people who had never before met loaning tools or helping others with techniques. There was simply no distinction between professional woodworkers and hobbyists; one couldn't really even tell. The only status we really had was that of "woodworker." Society in general could learn a thing or two from woodworkers.

2. Those we venerate as masters are practicing woodworkers, too. Here's what I mean by that: When one has a medical practice, one purports to have studied enough about medicine to dedicate the majority of their time to helping others who have not studied with their medical issues. No doctor, upon receiving their MD ever opens an office thinking, "Well, that's all there is to know about knees" for example. The doctor, when confronted with a patients complaints, will first suggest a set of standard practices that we have observed will achieve the desired outcome, and if those steps don't work, begins to study, work further into the issue, and perhaps even come up with new treatments. Sunday morning we had a session on taming tear-out with "The Schwartz." He suggested things to do that help him work through the woodworker's bane, and several comments came from the "audience." Chris listened to each carefully, and a couple of times said, "I'll have to try that." We are all learning, thank God.

3. Along those same lines, I buried a number of old myths that seem to have originated about the time somebody started writing textbooks for shop class. Things I was taught: if you have a board larger than 6" or so, cut it in half and re-glue it so it won't warp. No board should ever be any wider than 6" (and every wide surface should have each board inverted so that with one board the outside of the tree should face up, the neighboring board should face down, etc.) The problem with that is that the author of the textbook forgot to tell Hepplewhite or Chippendale or Phyfe, who used wide boards whenever they could. Ahem. Kind of embarassing, glad Mr. Phyfe was looking the other way…

4. As well as being extraordinarily nice folks, woodworkers are some of the funniest daggone people I've ever encountered as a group. The first person I ran into after registering was Matt Vanderlist (www.Mattsbasementworkshop.com). We knew each other online, but had never met. We immediately starting making one another laugh during our discussions. Every presentation I attended had us laughing at some point (the ones that Roy Underhill was involved in laughter actually dominated the information, somehow without obscuring it,) even the hands-on clinics were infected with this woodworking joy and mirth.

5. I'll need another dose of this next year. I'm sure that it will take me at least a year to learn to use all the things I absorbed this year. I truly hope the good folks over at Popular Woodworking elect to have one conference at one central location so that we might get together as a big community again (that's big talk coming from a card-carrying introvert!) I also truly hope that if you couldn't make it this year, you will in '09. This conference was an unprecedented success!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *WIA Wrap-up*
> 
> I've had a couple of days now to rest up, process all that information, and try and heal from the sinus infection I picked up (when I lived in Kentucky, the sinus infection was how I was able to tell the seasons were changing!) I've been reflecting on the entire event, trying to figure out how I wanted to condense this huge volume of knowledge and impressions down into one blog, and it is not easy. Here are a few highlights of "Mack Goes to Berea:"
> 
> ...


I would love to attend but seeing it through your eyes is a pretty good second place. Thanks again.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *WIA Wrap-up*
> 
> I've had a couple of days now to rest up, process all that information, and try and heal from the sinus infection I picked up (when I lived in Kentucky, the sinus infection was how I was able to tell the seasons were changing!) I've been reflecting on the entire event, trying to figure out how I wanted to condense this huge volume of knowledge and impressions down into one blog, and it is not easy. Here are a few highlights of "Mack Goes to Berea:"
> 
> ...


I've really enjoyed your trip, Mack. Thanks for sharing it with us. I'd love to go if it becomes a yearly event.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *WIA Wrap-up*
> 
> I've had a couple of days now to rest up, process all that information, and try and heal from the sinus infection I picked up (when I lived in Kentucky, the sinus infection was how I was able to tell the seasons were changing!) I've been reflecting on the entire event, trying to figure out how I wanted to condense this huge volume of knowledge and impressions down into one blog, and it is not easy. Here are a few highlights of "Mack Goes to Berea:"
> 
> ...


Thanks, Thomas.

Douglas, the Pop Woodworking folks promoted this as the first annual, and they were talking about next year before we finished up this year. Sign up for the newsletter here. I would love to see all my Lumberjocks buddies there!

Also, you can hear me talk a bit about it on "The Way of the Galoot" podcast on iTunes.


----------

